# Anyone going to IKEA soon? :)



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Really wanted to get this light but due to my work hours, I don't have the time to drop by 

Its this lamp: Tertial Work Lamp 
http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20370383/

If anyone is going to IKEA soon, maybe one can grab me this lamp and I'll come and pick/meet you up.

Please do PM me 

Karl


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Karl,
I'm going on the weekend, if you want I can pick it up.
I live downtown, but could probably meet you at the Loblaws at Eglinton and Don Mills if that's easier.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

teemee said:


> Hey Karl,
> I'm going on the weekend, if you want I can pick it up.
> I live downtown, but could probably meet you at the Loblaws at Eglinton and Don Mills if that's easier.


Yay (Margaret? Is it? :O) Sorry im bad with names :$

I work at DT every Wednesday really close to Menagerie, like 2 mins walk lol. I can pick it up at your place if possible 

K


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Karl,
No problem - I could probably meet you at Menagerie. Just pm me your cell n. and your schedule for next week, and we'll work something out!


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

teemee said:


> Hi Karl,
> No problem - I could probably meet you at Menagerie. Just pm me your cell n. and your schedule for next week, and we'll work something out!


Pm Sent 

Mods can close this thread now.


----------

